# Laparoscopic appendectomy and partial cecectomy



## mtrisler

Dr. did a Laparoscopic appendectomy with partial cecectomy w/out anastomoses, there was no interuption of the colon bowel flow.  Does anyone know how to code this?


----------



## karey

I found this on a 2010 post. I tried to forward but it wouldn't let me. The auther is elenamrobles.

   "I have coded this same scenario using the Lap Appendectomy ie 44970 with 44204 and added the modifier due to code 44970 is a column 2 code for 44204, but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided. Code both the appendicitis and colitis as well. Hope this helps as a starting point."


----------



## mjewett

You should code only 44205. The right (ascending) colon includes the cecum, and appendix.  If they have to remove any part of the right colon while doing an appendectomy, you code only the bowel resection code.  44205 or 44160


----------



## ginasn

I am having the same issue on how to code a laparoscopic appendectomy, with partial cecectomy. I am not confident in using either the 44204 or the 44205, as both codes specify the Dr. doing an anastomosis, and my doc did not do one. Any thoughts on how to code this without an anstomosis?
Thanks


----------



## leskysue

*Sue*

I've billed several of these and always have to use the unlisted code 44238 for the exact reason you stated - no anastomosis.  It's extra work to send a letter with the op note but really the only way I can see to code this.


----------



## kcs

from SuperCoder.com "ask an expert":  use 44204-52 for laparoscopic appendectomy and partial cecectomy not requiring anastomosis.

Krisan


----------

